# Employment and people if robotics replaced manual work?



## Franken (Mar 30, 2015)

Morfinyon said:


> Universal basic income would happen


More like Negative Income Tax (check wikipedia) becouse it will be more practical during the transition period. In the limit both are equivalent if no human works, but paraphrasing Keynes, "in the long term we are all dead".


----------



## ThreadDeath (Oct 28, 2014)

easyvision said:


> they will make standardised robots and assemblies, they will just send out a few techs somewhere to build a certain model based on standardised parts and then do a software upgrade occasionally, no way will they be obselete, we will be obselete!!


Off-topic, but I can't wait to find out whether AI will too crumble under the weight of infinite software abstractions as badly as human devs have for the past decades. It sure will, if the "_Universal Hammer Spec Factory... Factory_" (or standardized bot-assembling bots, as you prefer to call them) approach once again gets employed by the initial designers --and I'll be badly laughing my ass off :laughing: !


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

At some point the robots will gain sentience, take over and enslave humans in a matrix as a way of preserving them (like a museum that actively engages their minds). :th_sur:


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

More and more robots and machines are going to replace human labor until the companies start losing profits because nobody can afford their products.


----------

